
Ask HN: Help finding an article posted long ago related to moving locations - sixothree
I am looking for an article that made it to the front page related to growing your business into a new building. I remember that it discussed some perils and pitfalls.<p>Many thanks in advance
======
happy-go-lucky
Please see if it's The Curse of a New Building. The discussion is at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6163454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6163454)

~~~
sixothree
Thank you for your help.

